# Another acrylic box option for arboreals



## tetracerus (Sep 8, 2016)

I've seen a lot of awesome ideas and suggestions here for making arboreal enclosures so I thought I'd pitch in. 

I found this 5x5x13" (12.7x12.7x33cm) acrylic display at Michael's. List price $14.99 but display boxes are always 50% off there so I got it for under $8. Haven't seen anyone else post this brand yet (or maybe I just missed it). 



The lid is in the front and has a narrow lip so it isn't very visible. 



I'm going to drill some vent holes and cut the lid to make a door.

Has anyone tried this brand before?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Red Eunice (Sep 8, 2016)

Nice sized enclosure, at a good price too. I prefer front opening doors, as in Avics, have the tendency to bolt upward. Plus easier to do maintenance with a front door. Could easily modify by adding a pair of hinges and a latch. 
 Post a pic when completed.
 I like Michael's, have great selection of plastic foliage for enclosures. Especially when they have 'em on sale.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## spiderbesideher (Sep 9, 2016)

I use something similar with a very flush top lid - only since they are arboreal, I use minimal substrate on the thin lid as a bottom and hot glue the decor to the top (actually I hot glue magnets to decor and use magnets on the exterior to hold them up)


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 4, 2017)

I just remembered I had made this thread many many months ago. Here is the resulting enclosure without the front door attached. 




The top and bottom sections of the lid were super glued along the narrow lip. Decor was hot glued in.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## milky (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks nice, great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucashank (Jun 4, 2017)

tetracerus said:


> I just remembered I had made this thread many many months ago. Here is the resulting enclosure without the front door attached.
> 
> View attachment 242252
> 
> ...


I really like the aesthetic of that enclosure (and the area)
I wish there were still a Michael's in my area, but maybe Hobby Lobby has a container similar to that.
What did you end up putting in there?


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 4, 2017)

Lucashank said:


> I really like the aesthetic of that enclosure (and the area)
> I wish there were still a Michael's in my area, but maybe Hobby Lobby has a container similar to that.
> What did you end up putting in there?


Hobby Lobby have some great sizes for arboreal set - ups, I will never buy an exo - terra enclosure or any store bought enclosures, as you can make them so much better yourself, (Unless they're dirt cheap)I'm in the U.K. so we don't have a Hobby Lobby or Michael's. A really lovely home made enclosure on this thread very nice indeed. I'll have to  get my DIY head on and get to work on an enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 4, 2017)

Lucashank said:


> I really like the aesthetic of that enclosure (and the area)
> I wish there were still a Michael's in my area, but maybe Hobby Lobby has a container similar to that.
> What did you end up putting in there?


Thanks! One of the reasons this particular box caught my eye was the clean 90 degree corners, which I prefer over the chamfered edges that a lot of other display boxes have. 

Currently there's a ~3" P. regalis in there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vermis (Jun 5, 2017)

Il est bon!

How do you attach the front door?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joseoro11 (Jun 5, 2017)

What did you use to make the ventilation holes?


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 5, 2017)

Vermis said:


> How do you attach the front door?


I wanted the door to be able to hinge on any of the four sides so I could open it in any direction. However, I ran out of time to implement my idea before I was gifted the P. regalis so it is currently held in place on all four sides by tape. To validate the tape, though, I did a rough pull force test with the tape first. 

I'll do a second update after I implement the hinges properly haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 5, 2017)

joseoro11 said:


> What did you use to make the ventilation holes?


The holes on the side were drilled. The holes on the front lid were laser cut along with the horizontal lines that split the lid into three pieces. However, the drilled holes look a lot better because the laser cutter left some of the surrounding plastic a little burnt. If I had been more diligent, I should have masking taped over those areas before laser cutting to protect it. Lesson learned :/


----------



## aphono (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow very nice!  I look forward to update with hinges.  What did you use to cut the lid? 

Currently have just a C. versicolor sling. It's gonna grow.. and look good in something like that.


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 6, 2017)

Sept. 2016 started, now June 2017 and still not completed. Lol!


----------



## Vermis (Jun 6, 2017)

tetracerus said:


> I wanted the door to be able to hinge on any of the four sides so I could open it in any direction. However, I ran out of time to implement my idea before I was gifted the P. regalis so it is currently held in place on all four sides by tape. To validate the tape, though, I did a rough pull force test with the tape first.
> 
> I'll do a second update after I implement the hinges properly haha.


Ha, no worries! I had a couple of makeshift moments like that.

It's all very swanky anyway. I'm impressed by the neatness of the cutting, but on (very) close inspection I can see what you mean about the laser burns. (The whitish haze?) I've thought a laser cutter would by convenient for different DIY jobs - do you have one, or did you call on someone else's services?


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 6, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Sept. 2016 started, now June 2017 and still not completed. Lol!


Chronic procrastinator, I am

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 6, 2017)

aphono said:


> Wow very nice!  I look forward to update with hinges.  What did you use to cut the lid?
> 
> Currently have just a C. versicolor sling. It's gonna grow.. and look good in something like that.


The lid was laser cut, out of both laziness and curiosity about how well it would work. If I had to do it again, though, I would use some other cutting method that doesn't leave smudgy burnt edges.


----------



## aphono (Jun 6, 2017)

tetracerus said:


> The lid was laser cut, out of both laziness and curiosity about how well it would work. If I had to do it again, though, I would use some other cutting method that doesn't leave smudgy burnt edges.


Totally get that.  Tried soldering iron on a hobby lobby box, hated it for similar reason. Too obvious 'donuts'... ugly and reduced visibility.  Never used it again.  

Haven't made cuts yet. Not really looking forward to that due to having zero handy-skills. Maybe that's why I have only one arboreal so far... ha!


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 6, 2017)

Vermis said:


> Ha, no worries! I had a couple of makeshift moments like that.
> 
> It's all very swanky anyway. I'm impressed by the neatness of the cutting, but on (very) close inspection I can see what you mean about the laser burns. (The whitish haze?) I've thought a laser cutter would by convenient for different DIY jobs - do you have one, or did you call on someone else's services?


I have access to a laser cutter and some machine shop equipment. In general, I find laser cutters to be extremely useful for DIY projects. However, this one was simple enough that I really didn't need to use one.


----------



## tetracerus (Jun 6, 2017)

aphono said:


> Totally get that.  Tried soldering iron on a hobby lobby box, hated it for similar reason. Too obvious 'donuts'... ugly and reduced visibility.  Never used it again.
> 
> Haven't made cuts yet. Not really looking forward to that due to having zero handy-skills. Maybe that's why I have only one arboreal so far... ha!


Haha time to invest in a power drill? I haven't cracked any plastic enclosures yet doing so. I'll probably use a bandsaw for the next cuts I need to make.

Hahaha, same. I mostly have terrestrials. Not a fan of wall poop that you can't easily reach to clean off


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 7, 2017)

tetracerus said:


> Chronic procrastinator, I am


 Same here. Lol!
 I've 2 full sheets of acrylic, 3 months now, to fabricate more enclosures. Someday, soon. 
 Very nice that you have access to a laser for cutting acrylic. Odd that you scorched the acrylic, speed too slow? I've not used one personally, maintenance shop has one and I'm not allowed access to use it. 
 To do long cuts, table saw, then on the router bench to smooth the edges. Might not be glass like, but serves the purpose and cheaper than buying my own laser cutter. 
 Where there's a will, there's a way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melanie (Jun 24, 2017)

This is amazing! I need to start building my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jun 24, 2017)

Melanie said:


> This is amazing! I need to start building my own.


 Not all that difficult to scratch build your own, plus the self satisfaction knowing you made it.
 Most on here just modify display cases from Hobby Lobby, etc. Still takes time to do it right and look good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melanie (Jun 24, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Not all that difficult to scratch build your own, plus the self satisfaction knowing you made it.
> Most on here just modify display cases from Hobby Lobby, etc. Still takes time to do it right and look good.


Thanks!


----------

